# Foreign Prescriptions



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hiya,
just wondering if any of you had any trouble with getting the drugs on a foreign prescription?

Or if you have any advice for getting round this issue.


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

HI

When I was having treatment at ceram in Spain I asked them to contact Bourn Hall with any prescriptions. Bourn Hall seemed happy to accept them and have them countersigned by one of their own doctors. They would then give me a call and say the drugs were ready for me to collect. 
I have to say it is nearly a year since I did this so I don't know if it is still BH's policy to help in this way.
It does seem to be the case that a foreign prescription has to be countersigned by a registered UK doctor - some are more willing than others to do this.
I know other ladies have used the Italian pharmacy for drugs via a foreign prescription but I haven't any experience of this, perhaps someone else can help

All the best
crusoe
x


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Teoroy

it is actually a bit of a hassle getting drugs here as they want a doctors signature from the UK - however you can order drugs from the italian pharmacy  as crusoe mentioned (your clinic in spain will fax them, they will email you, you put in your credit card details) and you will get your drugs if you need within 24 hours (30 euors charge for this service) or by post (which i think is 10 euros).  They seem really efficient.

You can often pick up most of your drugs from the clinic that you are visiting, or speak to your Gp who might write you a script if you show him/her your details from your clinic.

If you are going to ceram, ruth there can organise your prescription through the italian pharamcy for you.
Hope this helps.


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

There is a pharmacy in Italy, Rome,, who will send out medication on receipt of the prescription from a doctor by e-mail. If you want delivery next day it costs 30 euro but otherwise very cheap but takes up to a week. The prices over there are reasonable for the drugs. This is the e-mail. I have used it. Ask for Monica, she speaks fluent English, she lived in Canada many a year and they are *extremely* helpful...Good luck, BabyblissXXX
[email protected]


----------

